# water management



## mensa (Nov 25, 2015)

I could use some guidance. I would to up my water game.
I wish to get the best water parameters I can
I have all the test kits and all the suppliments,and ro/di water.
problem is, I cant test everything everyday.
so im looking for a longer term deal like 1-2 things a day
over a period of about a week- repeat then water change if needed. start again. I know there are some important considerations about what to check first.
so the parameters I want to track are mag,calc,alk,phos,salt plus anything else I need to start with soft corals. so this might look like this

day 1 test and dose mag up to daily max
day 2 dose mag if needed test and dose calc up to daily max
day 3 dose mag and calc if needed test and dose alk
day 4 dose anything needed test phos and salt
repeat day 1
what do the rest of you do
thanks for reading and help in advance


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

With a softie tank you shouldn't have to dose with anything. Just water changes. I don't test every day. Get all your parameters consistent and once those are in check test when you want. Me personally I'm lucky if I get it done once a week. Once everything is stable your fine. Dosing only really comes in when you have LPS, and SPS. also as.your tank fills out the coral require more. That's when dosing comes into play. I think you a quite aways from that. Your water changes will add whatever supplements are required for now. 

Hope that helps


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

I never test my water. If I see a problem I will test but other then that just water changes.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

I have a softy and LPS tank and I have seen the greatest development since I stopped tinkering. Make sure you use RODI water with 0TDS, use a salt (I dont want to get into which salt or any of that, watch the BRS series on salt if interested) and stick with one for a while. Get a flow for water changes whether thats weekly, bi-weekly, and try and be consistent. See the theme here  Be consistent, nothing good ever happens quickly in a reef tank


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Test kits that will be handy are:

Ca, Mg, Alk, NO3 and PO4.

Until you determine a trend/pattern with your system with your maintenance routine, I suggest testing 1-2x/week. As others have mentioned, you will get a visual picture of your system when all is "happy" and when things look off, then test.


----------



## CoralConnoisseur (Mar 5, 2014)

As mentioned above, once you get the hang of your tank and corals, dosing will be pretty much standard. Just remember that as corals grow and as you add more you will need to re test and figure out how much more dosing is required.

We ran into this exact issue a couple years ago. Tested religiously, got the hang of the tank, kept testing, kept dosing. Everything stayed perfect for months. So we continued the same dosing, but stopped testing. Kept adding corals, corals kept growing. By the time I noticed my torches not opening all the way, I tested. My mag and Cal were so low it took over a week to get it corrected. 
Now I randomly test. Maybe 1 or 2 times a month, unless I notice a problem of course.


----------



## mensa (Nov 25, 2015)

Thank for the guidance everyone.
Good info from all. I'm just gonna have to see what works for my system.
So... That being said, what does everyone use as a guide to trigger a water change?
Just a time thing like one week, two or a certain parameter. Just curious... We all know salt isn't free


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*water change*

good advice above ...

well water change is up to u , I usually change water once a month 
but the more u can come up with a schedule the better .. I know some religiously change water weekly . that's up to u to decide , the more conisitant u are on water changes the less u will have to worry about what parameters are .to a point still need to test but it will help keep things on track .
if u are worried about salt and prices of salt u are in trouble ,lol cause salt is the least of your worries in this rabbit hole of a hobby 
enjoy and be consistent u will see the rewards 
cheers 
tom


----------



## mensa (Nov 25, 2015)

Be sure I get the rabbit hole! Question was more about knowing when to make a water change so as not to be wasteful.
If I relied on a nitrate reading I would never have to change water as I never pull a reading over like 5 -10 ppm (my Skimmer does a great job)
So maybe then when phosphate starts creeping up? I can usually tell by algae build up ramping up does this make sense? I guess I'm looking for definitives here, but maybe I have to accept there are none


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*water change*

yes its a very very deep rabbit hole..

if u are looking for definitives , I am the wrong person ,as I don't chase my numbers . just me &#8230;.did that and found I was changing things way too much .
if I was u I would do weekly or bi weekly but that is my opinion .if u are concerned about numbers then u should log your numbers and see when they creep up , that will give u an idea on when u can schedule a water change , the numbers wont lie and u will see how long inbetween . jmho


----------



## mensa (Nov 25, 2015)

Thanks everyone


----------

